# Autosound 2000 CD's



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

i have 101-105

i dont think 104 & 105 is not 100 % i think its missing tracks 

http://db.tt/ivDVxvFt

its all one big 729 mb 

its from my dropbox again 

fill free to make an torrent of each one


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Thank you sir! What format are these WAV? FLAC? Apple Lossless? I will download as soon as I get home.


----------



## Miguel mac (Sep 28, 2009)

I looking 101 disc, any?


----------



## mughal90 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing. Will surely make a torrent an upload.


----------



## mosconiac (Nov 12, 2009)

link is dead. anyone willing to reup?


----------



## mughal90 (Sep 8, 2011)

mosconiac said:


> link is dead. anyone willing to reup?


Really ? I jus downloaded yesterday. Its in mp3 format. Will try to upload a link today.


----------



## boom_squid_2 (Jan 29, 2008)

mughal90 said:


> Really ? I jus downloaded yesterday. Its in mp3 format. Will try to upload a link today.


Sum bout too much traffic


----------



## luney (Oct 10, 2015)

Thank you very much for sharing these. I searched and searched for these. Heck, I would have paid for them if needed. You sir are a gentleman and a scholar. Have a great new year!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

The Autosound 2000 CDs are available for purchase here:

Navone Engineering Inc. » Products


----------



## luney (Oct 10, 2015)

Awesome. Thank you. Sux that it's almost $100 to buy 5 cd's. Thank you nonetheless.


----------

